# Side-scan sonar pic of wreck in Esambia Bay



## WhackUmStackUm

I took my new side-scan sonar fish out for a test drive this week. Here is a picture of a charted wreck in the bay.


----------



## coolbluestreak

That's pretty cool! 
Can you see fish on that wreck, if they're on there what are you looking for on the image?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

coolbluestreak said:


> That's pretty cool!
> Can you see fish on that wreck, if they're on there what are you looking for on the image?


Here are examples of fish from my trip in the Bay on Sunday:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Finding fish in a side-scan image is like trying to find the new baby in an ultrasound image...


----------



## coolbluestreak

Ah, the arrows really helped. 
How wide is the beam, cone, whatever it's called in those pictures? I think I remember you saying it was something like 2500' wide in 500' of water, or am I way off?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

coolbluestreak said:


> Ah, the arrows really helped.
> How wide is the beam, cone, whatever it's called in those pictures? I think I remember you saying it was something like 2500' wide in 500' of water, or am I way off?


My new side-scan fish can scan up to 1,800' on each side. However, a structure would have to be very large to be seen at that distance.

I can adjust the range on the fly. I had it set to 75' (per side) when I took the picture of the wreck above.


----------



## Evensplit

Waaay cool Bryan, thanks for sharing!


----------

